# Possible Pregnancy after Hysteroscopy



## RyRy85

Hello!
I am looking for any help to calm my nerves. I had a hysteroscopy about 6 days before my period is due (we had wanted to complete it sooner but Hurricane Ida changed when we were able to get the surgery. I took a pregnancy test (urine) 2 days before the procedure as well as the morning of the procedure (both at home and at the hospital) that were negative. After the procedure my OB told me everything went well, there was a small amount of resistance when pushing the methylene blue dye through the R fallopian tube but eventually it went through. When I got home from the procedure I saw that the UPT from this morning (at home) had developed a faint, but present line. Now I am concerned that the resistance was possibly a zygote in the tube traveling to the uterus. If that was the case is there any HOPE of viability? Would there be a risk of ectopic now? I spoke with my OB and she said that the uterus didn't show any signs and that the dye wouldn't cause problems. I am planning to repeat a test in a few days to see if it remains positive or not. I am just hoping someone has a similar story and can share how things planned out for them?
Thank you all!


----------



## carstep

RyRy85 said:


> Hello!
> I am looking for any help to calm my nerves. I had a hysteroscopy about 6 days before my period is due (we had wanted to complete it sooner but Hurricane Ida changed when we were able to get the surgery. I took a pregnancy test (urine) 2 days before the procedure as well as the morning of the procedure (both at home and at the hospital) that were negative. After the procedure my OB told me everything went well, there was a small amount of resistance when pushing the methylene blue dye through the R fallopian tube but eventually it went through. When I got home from the procedure I saw that the UPT from this morning (at home) had developed a faint, but present line. Now I am concerned that the resistance was possibly a zygote in the tube traveling to the uterus. If that was the case is there any HOPE of viability? Would there be a risk of ectopic now? I spoke with my OB and she said that the uterus didn't show any signs and that the dye wouldn't cause problems. I am planning to repeat a test in a few days to see if it remains positive or not. I am just hoping someone has a similar story and can share how things planned out for them?
> Thank you all!

You would not produce HCG until the baby starts to implant. So if it were still in the tube traveling to the uterus then that would not be what turned the test positive. I would say more than likely an evaporation line.


----------

